# Marbled Anubias



## FuglyDragon (Sep 26, 2007)

Anyone got any tips to bring out the marble effect on Marbled anubias (think its a barterii variant) \
I have several specimens growing emerged but none of them are showing strong marbleing, some leaves don't show any...


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Are you fertilizing them? I've read that too much Nitrogen will keep the leaves more green, so you'd need to go lean on nitrates. Also, for most variegated/marbled terrestrial plants, more light yields stronger variegation (up to a point) . I'm not sure if this is also true for Anubias.

-Dave


----------

